

Firefox does not completely erase my browsing history - haitran
http://hai-t.net/blog/2015/03/26/firefox-does-not-completely-erase-my-browsing-history/

======
holygoat
Can you reproduce on a clean profile?

Did you file a bug?

~~~
haitran
Using a new clean profile does prevent that strange behavior of Firefox, but
I'm still curious about the reason

~~~
holygoat
You probably have a corrupt places.db.

------
jtokoph
Doesn't the star next to each entry mean it is in your bookmarks somewhere?

~~~
scott_karana
Yes, but it's the "linkedin.com" autocomplete he's referring to, since it
doesn't show up in any bookmarks (or nonexistent history)

Admittedly it wasn't a very clear article, and probably took longer to write
than the bug request would have taken to submit. :/

~~~
pchan22
Everything screenshot I saw seems to have stars next to it (even the linkedin
one he posted). These starred bookmarks need to be cleared by going to
Bookmarks, Show all Bookmarks, then heading to the starred bookmark section
and wiping them out from there.

------
caseysoftware
In the location bar, arrow down to the entries you want and then hit delete
(or shift delete?) and it should clear them.

~~~
haitran
It was strange that the suggested address was not in the dropdown list, so I
could not delete it.

------
haitran
I'm sorry if anyone cannot access my blog. My host runs out of resource. I
will post some screenshots here

~~~
haitran
Here are the screenshots
[https://www.mediafire.com/folder/mbb06f6ru4ovo/Firefox](https://www.mediafire.com/folder/mbb06f6ru4ovo/Firefox)

I tried every possible way that I could think of: \- Clean up history \- Clear
cache \- Disable addons \- Enter private mode \- Disconnect Firefox account \-
I also tried turning off cookies

As you can see, Firefox still suggests a website that is not in my Bookmarks
(I don't have reddit.com or any of its child page in my bookmarks). I also
want to note that not only the address bar, but also the fields (username &
password) of some sites that I bookmarked are still stored after I cleaned up
everything.

p/s: I haven't tried creating a new profile. Let's see.

~~~
kngspook
Search suggestions?

~~~
haitran
It was turned off too

------
mrits
If you have nothing to hide it doesn't matter.

~~~
philtar
He's trying to hide his surprise gift to his wife. Or something.

